# Migrating to CC - but what subcription?



## MarkoH (Dec 9, 2018)

I am planning to micrate Classic to CC. I have a subcription including Classic, CC and 20 GB storage space. After migrate I like to change it to CC and 1 TB (no Classic). 
I have pictures about 600 GB in Classic. How can I migrate those 600 GB with my 20 GB subcription? Should I already change it to 1 TB subcription (but without Classic)?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 9, 2018)

Migration is done by Lightroom CC. It reads the Lr Classic catalog and uploads all the images. In other words, Lightroom Classic itself is no longer needed at that point. That means you can first change your subscription, and then migrate.


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Dec 10, 2018)

A thing to be aware of is the amount of time the initial upload of your images could take, if you've not got a fast broadband connection. From memory, my 90GB library took about 18 hours to upload at around 8Mb/s.


----------



## tspear (Dec 10, 2018)

Chris Wimlett said:


> A thing to be aware of is the amount of time the initial upload of your images could take, if you've not got a fast broadband connection. From memory, my 90GB library took about 18 hours to upload at around 8Mb/s.



I just changed backup software. The first full backup has been running for four days so far. But then I have 3TB of data to backup. I forgot how painful this is gonna be.


----------



## PhilBurton (Dec 10, 2018)

tspear said:


> I just changed backup software. The first full backup has been running for four days so far. But then I have 3TB of data to backup. I forgot how painful this is gonna be.


Tom,

Which backup software?  Desktop/NAS, or cloud?


----------



## tspear (Dec 10, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> Tom,
> Which backup software?  Desktop/NAS, or cloud?



iDrive, the cloud. I no longer keep a true local backup. I have a single local copy via OneDrive on another computer. 
The "worst case" scenario is I lose a few days downloading, most common scenario is I download the few files I need on my just under gigabit connection.


----------



## MarkoH (Dec 10, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Migration is done by Lightroom CC. It reads the Lr Classic catalog and uploads all the images. In other words, Lightroom Classic itself is no longer needed at that point. That means you can first change your subscription, and then migrate.


Thanks!


----------



## MarkoH (Dec 10, 2018)

Chris Wimlett said:


> A thing to be aware of is the amount of time the initial upload of your images could take, if you've not got a fast broadband connection. From memory, my 90GB library took about 18 hours to upload at around 8Mb/s.


My upload speed is about 20-40 Mb/s, so I’m ready for 40 hours.


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Dec 12, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## MarkoH (Jan 3, 2019)

I have done it! 45 000 pictures, 450 GB. It took 46 hours.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 4, 2019)

Slightly jealous of your upload speed Marko!  But well done for getting up and running.


----------



## MarkoH (Jan 4, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Slightly jealous of your upload speed Marko!  But well done for getting up and running.


Thanks! We have good 4g/lte connections in Finland


----------

